# Leaving pup alone after spay surgery?



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello all! Winter is 5 1/2 months old & was spayed on Monday, May 14th. She is doing great, although it has been a challenge to keep her settled. We have been alternating between keeping her leashed with us or in the crate with chew toys (the crate is in the room with me, so she's not alone). On Sunday, we need to attend Orientation Day, out of state, for the summer camp our middle schooler will be attending. We anticipate being gone from home about 6 hours. Winter is able to sleep in the crate at night for about 8-9 hours straight, but we have never left her more than 3 hours mid-day. (I usually take her with me). We have two options for Sunday. The camp said we could take her with us, BUT they cautioned that others bring dogs too, and they can never predict the behavior of the other dogs. Plus, they have a docile resident camp dog who roams around unleashed. So there is a worry that Winter could get overly excited, want to play, and rip out a stitch from her surgery. Option number two is that we leave her home in the crate, with food & water. Additionally, the vet sent us home with sedatives, which we honestly haven't needed to use. We could give her one so that she sleeps while we are at the camp & she is home in the crate. On Sunday, she will be 6 days post-operation. What would you advise? I did look into leaving her with the Doggy Daycare at Petsmart (she has stayed there before), but their policy is not to take dogs who still have stitches in. Advice? Ideas?


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Is there anyone that could come let her out after 3 hours? I am sure she would be fine for 6 otherwise.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I would try to find a friend or family member to let her out around the 3hr mark. Considering she has stitches I don't think bringing her would be the best option right now.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Could you ask one of the vet techs to come and tend to her on Sunday? I know there are a few at my vet's office who will pet sit for extra money. Honestly, I wouldn't leave her for the 6 hours. You never know if you are going to be held up.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

I was unable to locate anyone who can pet sit her, or let her out at the 3 hour mark, and the vet clinic only has limited hours on Sundays & is unable to watch her. So....we are cautiously going to bring her with us tomorrow. I have assembled bowls, food, water canisters, toys, chews, leash, harness, & poopy scoop bags....hopefully, I've thought of everything. We'll just keep her on a very short leash and, if she is distracted by other dogs, one of us will take her for a walk away from the group. Wish us luck! I can't wait until her stitches are out & we can resume normal activities with her.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Is it at all possible for one of you to stay home with her? That would be my first choice. I'm a little OCD with my animals and would bow out or cancel ANYTHING that interferred with their care. It's a one time only thing for the spay; camp will be every summer. imho:smooch:


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Both parents are required to attend orientation for 1st time campers.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

We've never been there before (obviously), but I'm thinking this should be a fairly large camp (acerage), therefore (hopefully) my husband can just introduce himself & then hang out on the outskirts of the property for the remainder of the orientation. Orientation itself is 2 hours, but drive is long to/from. Incidentally, Winter is completely unaware that she just had major surgery; the morning after, she jumped on our coffee table (oops).


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think your best bet is to have her with you. At least you won't have to worry that she's hurting herself.

I hope I didn't sound critical or judgemental. That wasn't my intention at all. Enjoy your day!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh no, it's fine- I didn't mind your post at all. I would worry too much if we left her at home all day.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm glad you decided to take her with you. The car ride will make her tired and she'll be fine at the camp. Like you said....hubby can introduce himself then get lost with your girl. The new surroundings will stimulate her puppy mind and she'll sleep all the way home.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Such a lovely day, and Winter was an angel. She did sleep all the way up & back (she loves car rides), and my husband was happy to have an excuse to sit on a bench for the better part of the day. It was her first time walking on wooded trails, and although we didn't walk her around too much, she absolutely loved it. She really, really wanted to go in the mud in near the lake, but I didn't let her get more than the front paws wet. She met the camp dog, Petey (looked to be black lab, maybe boxer mix), and we only saw one other dog- a quiet/well behaved toy poodle. On the way home, we stopped an a Mexican restaurant that had outdoor seating, and Winter slept under the table. Incidentally, at no point did we have to sign in or give our names, so actually no one would have known if we both attended,


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh good! I was thinking about you guys today and wondering how it was going. She sounds like a great little pup that already thinks she's a people! They make the best kind!

So glad it went so well.

And as far as the sign in goes, there would have been one if one of you had stayed home. It's a Murphy thing...


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awww...she looks happy...and tired....a great combination!


----------

